# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Humus düşünce AB'yi panik sardı

## ozzylive

Suriye ordusu, isyancıların kalesi Humus’a girip zaferini ilan edince AB’nin etekleri tutuştu. İşbirlikçilerinin dağılmasından kaygılanan AB, peş peşe 2 karar alarak muhalifleri meşru temsilci tanıdı, yeni yaptırım için düğmeye bastı.

*Suriye ordusu zafer kazandı, AB tutuştu* 
Suriye ordusunun isyancıların kalesi Humus’a girip zaferini ilan etmesi üzerine AB’nin etekleri tutuştu. Suriye’deki işbirlikçilerinin dağılmasından kaygılanan AB, art arda iki karar aldı. Suriye’deki muhaliflerin kurduğu Ulusal Konseyi halkın meşru temsilcisi olarak tanıyan AB liderleri Suriye’ye yeni yaptırımların da işaretini verdi. Brüksel’de toplanan AB zirvesinde alınan kararlarda “Avrupa Birliği özgürlük, haysiyet ve demokrasi mücadelesinde Suriyeli muhalifleri destekler, Suriye Ulusal Konseyi’ni Suriyelilerin meşru temsilcisi olarak tanır ve muhalefet mensuplarına barışçıl mücadelelerinde birleşme çağrısı yapar” denildi. Zirve kararlarında, AB dışişleri bakanlarından şam yönetimini hedef alan yeni yaptırımlar hazırlamaları talep edildi. Kararlarda ayrıca, BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nde Suriye’ye yönelik kararların alınmasını engelleyen Rusya ve üin’e şiddetin durdurulması konusunda işbirliği yapmaları çağrısına yer verildi. AB zirvesine katılan İngiltere Başbakanı David Cameron, Suriye’de sivillere karşı işlenen suçlarla ilgili delil toplanarak rejimden hesap sorulmasını istedi. Cameron “Bu korkunç rejimin hesap vereceği gün er geç gelecektir” dedi.

*Kritik cephe düştü*
Suriye ordusu, kritik cephede büyük zaferini ilan etti. Humus kentindeki operasyonlarını sürdüren Suriye ordusu, Batı işbirlikçisi isyancıların kalesi konumundaki Baba Amr semtinin kontrolünü tamamen ele geçirdi. Suriyeli bir güvenlik yetkilisi, “Ordu, Baba Amr’da kontrolü sağladı. Son direniş de kırıldı” dedi. üzgür Suriye Ordusu’nun komutanı Riyad el Esad ise, isyancıların Baba Amr’dan taktik icabı çekildiğini söyledi. El Esad, “Geride kalan sivilleri korumak için taktik gereği çekildik” diye konuştu.

----------

